# Dell MP3 Player



## Ping898 (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone out there used the latest generation of Dell DJ Mp3 players?  I need one for my workouts and the dell 30 gb one seemed decent priced and like it would be ok.  I am just wondering if anyone has any experiences with it, good, bad or indiffierent in terms of battery life, if it does ok when you are running or jumping, how easy it is to set up playlists and things along those lines.

Gracias.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

We are thinking about getting some type of iPod knock-off for our daughter for Xmas. But, she wants a "real" iPod. Marketing at work!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 23, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> We are thinking about getting some type of iPod knock-off for our daughter for Xmas. But, she wants a "real" iPod. Marketing at work!


 
I can't stand Apple or Ipods....Apple is becoming jst like Micro$oft to me, especially in their handling of music formats, so I am looking to avoid them....


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

I like my iPod Nano well enough. But she would be fine with a knock-off, if it weren't for the "cachet" of having an actual iPod.


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Nov 23, 2005)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Anyone out there used the latest generation of Dell DJ Mp3 players? I need one for my workouts and the dell 30 gb one seemed decent priced and like it would be ok. I am just wondering if anyone has any experiences with it, good, bad or indiffierent in terms of battery life, if it does ok when you are running or jumping, how easy it is to set up playlists and things along those lines.
> 
> Gracias.


 
i just ordered one and should be receiving it in the mail soon. i'll let you know


----------



## bignick (Nov 23, 2005)

30GB...is this a hard drive mp3 player?  They don't get along to well with workouts...


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 23, 2005)

I think it is a hard drive player


----------



## bignick (Nov 23, 2005)

If you're getting a MP3 player specifically for working out you should really get one with flash storage...I think they've got them in the range of a couple GB, and you don't have to worry about trashing a spinning platter...


----------

